# Bbw escort..



## Fred2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone had any experiences ? I got curious and to my surprise found a mature ssbbw who was very inexpensive. I was nervous and skeptical but her size blew me away as she answered the door. She was 50 She had the biggest ass I've ever seen and loved getting nasty


----------



## bigmac (Aug 6, 2014)

You do realize that, unless you live in Canada, you just admitted participating in a criminal offense.

Regardless its not something to brag about.


----------



## penguin (Aug 6, 2014)

There are many places where prostitution is legal. There also shouldn't be shame attached to using one.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a matter of opinion.


----------



## BigFA (Aug 6, 2014)

Never had the experience of an escort, but if I did I have often fantasized about what it would be like to have someone like Sophia Rose as my companion for the evening. The thought blows me away.:wubu:


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 6, 2014)

Fred2 said:


> Anyone had any experiences ? I got curious and to my surprise found a mature ssbbw who was very inexpensive. I was nervous and skeptical but her size blew me away as she answered the door. She was 50 She had the biggest ass I've ever seen and loved getting nasty


Sounds like you had a good time, do you plan to patronize her again? I hope you used protection, because women for hire can carry a sexually transmitted disease. 
It's the oldest profession, and I don't judge... sometimes people have to do what they have to do.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 6, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> I hope you used protection, because women for hire can carry a sexually transmitted disease.



So can any other human being who engages in sexual activity.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 6, 2014)

liz (di-va) said:


> So can any other human being who engages in sexual activity.


Of course. However, those who do it professionally, would likely have a higher turnover.


----------



## penguin (Aug 6, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> Of course. However, those who do it professionally, would likely have a higher turnover.



That really depends on a bunch of factors - where they live, how they work, and whether they practice safe sex or not. Prostitution isn't looked down on as dirty or disgusting everywhere, and it's legal in numerous countries. Well run establishments will insist on safe sex and regular testing.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 6, 2014)

bigmac said:


> You do realize that, unless you live in Canada, you just admitted participating in a criminal offense.
> 
> Regardless its not something to brag about.



Presently prostitution is legal in Canada but communication for the purposes of prostitution is illegal. There is pending legislation that would criminalize prostitution.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-everything-you-need-to-know/article19610318/


----------



## bigmac (Aug 6, 2014)

penguin said:


> There are many places where prostitution is legal. There also shouldn't be shame attached to using one.



In North America, outside of a few rural Nevada counties, engaging in acts of prostitution can and will get you in legal trouble. IMHO this is a sad state of affairs -- I'm all for legalization.

That said I personally feel that engaging in prostitution is degrading. In my opinion its actually more degrading for the john. The prostitute has a legitimate motivation -- to make a living -- people do far worse things to make a buck. The client, however, is paying to satisfy a basic need that really cannot be monetized and in so doing he debases himself.


----------



## penguin (Aug 7, 2014)

bigmac said:


> That said I personally feel that engaging in prostitution is degrading. In my opinion its actually more degrading for the john. The prostitute has a legitimate motivation -- to make a living -- people do far worse things to make a buck. The client, however, is paying to satisfy a basic need that really cannot be monetized and in so doing he debases himself.



We pay people to cook for us, drive for us, make clothes for us, clean for us, watch our kids for us, and entertain us. How is paying someone for sex any different? Not everyone wants a relationship or the uncertainty of a one night stand. Not everyone feels up to trying to pick someone up just to get laid. Some people want to get in and get it done. Some people want the reassurance of sex with someone who will listen and pay attention - or do a good job of faking it. 

There are people out there who will wine you and dine you just to sleep with you, and you will never hear from them again. They spend that money on a night out, just to get laid. Is that any better? Does it matter?

You don't need to be shoving your sense of shame and degradation on others. It may be something you'd never do, but that doesn't mean it's wrong. I know people who have been sex workers, and have done so for a variety of reasons. I don't judge them or their clients because there's nothing wrong with it and it's none of my damn business.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Fred2 said:


> Anyone had any experiences ? I got curious and to my surprise found a mature ssbbw who was very inexpensive. I was nervous and skeptical but her size blew me away as she answered the door. She was 50 She had the biggest ass I've ever seen and loved getting nasty



What was her name? If this is real that is...lol


----------



## bigmac (Aug 7, 2014)

penguin said:


> ... I know people who have been sex workers, and have done so for a variety of reasons. I don't judge them or their clients because there's nothing wrong with it and it's none of my damn business.



I very specifically stated that I believe prostitution should be legal. I also stated that I understand why people engage in sex work -- in many cases its the best (or only) employment option. 

Regarding clients -- I'm not on any which hunt. I don't believe Johns have done anything legally wrong. However its been my experience that people who frequent prostitutes are often seriously flawed. If you have to pay for sex your life has gone seriously wrong.


----------



## penguin (Aug 8, 2014)

bigmac said:


> I very specifically stated that I believe prostitution should be legal. I also stated that I understand why people engage in sex work -- in many cases its the best (or only) employment option.
> 
> Regarding clients -- I'm not on any which hunt. I don't believe Johns have done anything legally wrong. However its been my experience that people who frequent prostitutes are often seriously flawed. If you have to pay for sex your life has gone seriously wrong.



If you have to pay for someone to clean your house your life has gone seriously wrong.

If you have to pay for someone to cook you a meal your life has gone seriously wrong.

If you have to pay for someone to drive you somewhere your life has gone seriously wrong.

If you have to pay for a massage your life has gone seriously wrong.

If you have to pay for therapy your life has gone seriously wrong.

If you have to pay for a dating service your life has gone seriously wrong.

Sex workers provide a service. It is not a moral failing to pay for sex, no more than it is to go out to a restaurant instead of cooking your own meal, or hiring a cleaner to clean your house. Paying for sex or sexual services does not mean you are seriously flawed. You are being incredibly dismissive and judgemental over something while trying to convince us you're not. 

If you're not interested in hiring a prostitute, that's great. But plenty of people are, and insulting them for their choice says a hell of a lot more about you than it does them.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 8, 2014)

Some transactions just shouldn't happen.

For example, there's a world of difference between a boxer hiring a sparring partner and a boxer paying his opponent to take a dive.

And to make it perfectly clear the person who is being unethical is the person who pays for the improper service -- not the person just trying to make some cash.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 8, 2014)

In a couple of hours I'll be representing a young lady in a preliminary hearing. She's a 19 year old lesbian who has been disowned by her family. She has sex with an older guy in return for food and shelter (survival fucking). No crime has been committed (consenting adults and all). However that doesn't change the fact that the guy is sum.


----------



## YoJoshua (Aug 8, 2014)

bigmac said:


> You do realize that, unless you live in Canada, you just admitted participating in a criminal offense.
> 
> Regardless its not something to brag about.






bigmac said:


> You do realize that, unless you live in Canada, you just admitted participating in a criminal offense.
> 
> Regardless its not something to brag about.



Come on, Father. We're among friends here, aren't we? 

The guy isn't bragging. I found his post helpful as I've often wondered the same thing when I didn't have a partner and thought, "Why waste time on line when maybe there is a plus-plus lady out there to snuggle up to for some $$$?" Never went through with it, but the thought is there and deserved time on this board.


----------



## jakub (Aug 8, 2014)

penguin said:


> Sex workers provide a service. It is not a moral failing to pay for sex, no more than it is to go out to a restaurant instead of cooking your own meal, or hiring a cleaner to clean your house. Paying for sex or sexual services does not mean you are seriously flawed. You are being incredibly dismissive and judgemental over something while trying to convince us you're not.



I like your open mindedness 

I watched interesting documentary recently...
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=33a_1370778688


----------



## Saisha (Aug 8, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Some transactions just shouldn't happen.





bigmac said:


> In a couple of hours I'll be representing a young lady in a preliminary hearing. She's a 19 year old lesbian who has been disowned by her family. She has sex with an older guy in return for food and shelter (survival fucking). No crime has been committed (consenting adults and all). However that doesn't change the fact that the guy is sum.



I agree with you and wish you and your client the best (I hope her life will start to improve and her parents have a change of heart).


----------



## penguin (Aug 8, 2014)

It's not unethical to provide a service to those who are willing to pay for it. If it's between two (or more) consenting adults, it's none of your business. Take your shame stick elsewhere.

Also, is your disgust at paying for sexual services only for those that have actual sex, or those that pay for non-contact sexual services like cam girls or web models? Do you look down on the men who purchase pornography in any form?


----------



## Saisha (Aug 8, 2014)

People have a right to earn a living. Also, there is nothing wrong with the beauty of the human body, when it's treated respectfully. And yes, consenting adults should have the right to do as they want as long as no one is getting hurt. On the same hand, especially these days, it's just very saddening to see anyone have to resort to having to earn a living by using their body for prostitution. It spills over so easily to human trafficking, abuse, illness and/or death. So many seem to be part of the forgotten souls that humanity often chooses to ignore. If someone needs the physical activity of sex without the emotional involvement, let them meet someone for an NSA time of it if need be, without payment.

I guess it comes down to what one's moral values are and how respect is defined. I don't think there will be any cohesiveness of opinion overall in this thread.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 8, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> Of course. However, those who do it professionally, would likely have a higher turnover.



You don't know that. And it is only variably true. And FWIW in places where prostitution is legal, sex workers have much lower rates of infection than the general pop.

I feel ranty about this these days. Who's (as people phrase it) "cleaner": a married guy who every ten years cheats on his wife but never uses a condom in any situation, putting everyone at risk, or someone who has many more sexual partners but practices safer sex each time? I don't like the way we match up STI risk and our perception of people's personal lives. 

Epidemiology is epidemiology. Can't approach this topic the way you can approach anything else.

</rantttttt>


----------



## Am Jim (Aug 9, 2014)

liz (di-va) said:


> You don't know that. And it is only variably true. And FWIW in places where prostitution is legal, sex workers have much lower rates of infection than the general pop.
> 
> I feel ranty about this these days. Who's (as people phrase it) "cleaner": a married guy who every ten years cheats on his wife but never uses a condom in any situation, putting everyone at risk, or someone who has many more sexual partners but practices safer sex each time? I don't like the way we match up STI risk and our perception of people's personal lives.
> 
> ...



How about the married woman who cheats on her husband?


----------



## bigmac (Aug 9, 2014)

liz (di-va) said:


> You don't know that. And it is only variably true. And FWIW in places where prostitution is legal, sex workers have much lower rates of infection than the general pop.
> 
> ,,,



Unfortunately this is nowhere close to true in the United States. The prostitutes I deal with (as is the case with many of my clients) have very limited healthcare access.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 9, 2014)

Am Jim said:


> How about the married woman who cheats on her husband?


Sure. Also bad.



bigmac said:


> Unfortunately this is nowhere close to true in the United States. The prostitutes I deal with (as is the case with many of my clients) have very limited healthcare access.


Yes. But it is true in Nevada.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 9, 2014)

Just a tad off-topic but I'd just like to say here that I am most definitely NOT the bbw "escort" calling herself Ruby in the UK. I have had countless men online ask me, and several proposition me. I also think at least three of my online friends don't believe that it isn't me.

It is actually an English SSBBW who knows me well from online and knows that I've used Ruby as my name as long as she's been online. She CLEARLY knows that people would think it is me, especially as her photos on her prostitution site don't show her face. And she decided to use the name Ruby long after she knew me here. I hope she reads this.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Aug 9, 2014)

liz (di-va) said:


> <snip>
> 
> I feel ranty about this these days. Who's (as people phrase it) "cleaner": a married guy who every ten years cheats on his wife but never uses a condom in any situation, putting everyone at risk, or someone who has many more sexual partners but practices safer sex each time? I don't like the way we match up STI risk and our perception of people's personal lives.
> 
> ...



Arguably the former (depending on whether his wife was faithful and the lifestyles and practices of the paramour). It also matters what STI one is concerned with. A straight male _could_ get HIV having vaginal sex with a female partner, but that route of transmission is somewhat poor, with the female at more risk if the male has HIV, but still far lower risk than than anal intercourse brings. 

When is comes to HSV, there really is no safe sex. HSV can be found around the labia and easily contact the base of the penis which the condom doesn't cover.

A condom can be quite effective at stopping HIV, NGU, gonorrhea and many other STIs _provided it does not break_.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 10, 2014)

RabbitScorpion said:


> It also matters what STI one is concerned with. A straight male _could_ get HIV having vaginal sex with a female partner, but that route of transmission is somewhat poor, with the female at more risk if the male has HIV, but still far lower risk than than anal intercourse brings.
> 
> When is comes to HSV, there really is no safe sex. HSV can be found around the labia and easily contact the base of the penis which the condom doesn't cover.
> 
> A condom can be quite effective at stopping HIV, NGU, gonorrhea and many other STIs _provided it does not break_.



Agree with all of those estimations, especially about HSV. All reasons why I wish public information would create more of a directive about making better, stronger, simpler (sometimes), broader choices about safer sex, with all that in mind.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 11, 2014)

Hahah sorry I was ranty. 

AS YOU WERE, OP. BBW escort, eh?...


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 11, 2014)

liz (di-va) said:


> You don't know that. And it is only variably true. And FWIW in places where prostitution is legal, sex workers have much lower rates of infection than the general pop.
> 
> I feel ranty about this these days. Who's (as people phrase it) "cleaner": a married guy who every ten years cheats on his wife but never uses a condom in any situation, putting everyone at risk, or someone who has many more sexual partners but practices safer sex each time? I don't like the way we match up STI risk and our perception of people's personal lives.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure the "escorts" are so clean you can eat off them. All I said was that he should use a rubber...


----------



## weaverof (Aug 11, 2014)

So...about prosititutes. 
I don't use them for the same reason I don't use communism. Sounds great in theory, a safe, efficient way of disposing of one of lifes biggest iches at a fair price, but in fact...not so much. I mean it would be great for me if I could find someone reasonable to scratch my back for me, but there are not only the threats of cooties, personal society shaming, and apparently high cost, but also (from what I've read) that pimps basicly make slaves of these women and collect their profits by coersion of "love" of beatings, or drugs. Personaly I'd rather geld myself (Chemically! CHEMICALLY!) than force myself on someone like that. Maybe from there it may be a short way to rapetown. 
and if there was someone who would sleep with me for a price, I would be insulted that their services wouldn't be rendered free and would adjust MY price accordingly. 
(I would sell myself if there was a reasonable safe and sane market to my skinny white boys ass. Not literally my ass, as I'm a kinsey...well ok but they would have to pay a lot and buy me flowers. Everyone has a price, its just the hageling that is difficult.)
and if it was safe and free, and vegas type fun.... I would have to consider my position as one of the major backers of bbw and ssbbw pornography. (Yes I do buy porn sometimes as I realize that our nice is small enough at the moment that one day I am bound to meet some of the actual performers and I would prefer to have it be a positive expereince. ) (Said porn buying would have to be in my top ten range of performers, surprisingly there is bad porn out there.)


----------



## penguin (Aug 11, 2014)

There's more to sex work than what you see on Law & Order.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 11, 2014)

penguin said:


> There's more to sex work than what you see on Law & Order.



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Penguin again.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 12, 2014)

penguin said:


> There's more to sex work than what you see on Law & Order.



Yes, what you see on TV is glamorous compared to the actual lives of many prostitutes.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 12, 2014)

liz (di-va) said:


> You don't know that. And it is only variably true. And FWIW in places where prostitution is legal, sex workers have much lower rates of infection than the general pop.
> 
> ...



Here in the good old USA with our pathetic healthcare system and third world poverty the STD rate for sex workers is far higher than general population rates.

http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/risk/other/sexworkers.html


----------



## penguin (Aug 12, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Yes, what you see on TV is glamorous compared to the actual lives of many prostitutes.



This may surprise you, but there is a whole lotta world out there that isn't North America. There's also a hell of a lot outside your personal experience.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 12, 2014)

penguin said:


> This may surprise you, but there is a whole lotta world out there that isn't North America. There's also a hell of a lot outside your personal experience.



That is the essential problem that affects a lot of folks on this web portal. They have limited experiences. They don't meet people outside of their areas. There is a huge world beyond the USA, and I am glad for the mosiac of cultures this world has to offer. It would be better for Americans to travel, meet new people, and learn foreign langauges--three things that would seriously expand Americans' horizons.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 12, 2014)

penguin said:


> This may surprise you, but there is a whole lotta world out there that isn't North America. There's also a hell of a lot outside your personal experience.



Yeah I'm sure the lives of prostitutes in Africa, Southeast Asia, Central America ... are just great.


----------



## penguin (Aug 12, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Yeah I'm sure the lives of prostitutes in Africa, Southeast Asia, Central America ... are just great.



It sounds like you're confusing sex trafficking and slavery with voluntary prostitution. They are two different issues. People who are forced into prostitution - either by other people, addiction, or circumstance - will have different experiences than of those who choose it as a career. There are plenty of men and women out there who DO choose sex work and who DO take care of their health, and the health of their clients.

Brothels are legal in most states here, if not all. There are strict guidelines as to where they can operate, they are taxed, and the health of the workers is important. It is legal to work as a solo operator from your home (more than one person in a residence doing it falls under the brothel rules), but not streetwalking, though that does happen if you know where to look.

There are many, many reasons why someone would hire a prostitute, and none of them are any of your fucking business, and none of them require your moral stamp of approval. There is a huge difference between saying that you would or wouldn't do something, and that anyone who does it is wrong. Yet again you miss the preference vs judgement issue.

Your little pocket of the world is not the whole world. I know many people out there are forced into it, and there will be a portion who have contracted an STI while on the job. But you know what? There is a portion of the general population who have contracted STIs from regular sexual encounters, too. There are many men who use women for sex, who will pay for dinners and drinks and _expect_ that a woman puts out for them. For men like this, their date "owes" them sex. It's an outdated, sexist ideology that has to go. As is the idea that prostitution is a moral failing.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 12, 2014)

penguin said:


> It sounds like you're confusing sex trafficking and slavery with voluntary prostitution. They are two different issues. People who are forced into prostitution - either by other people, addiction, or circumstance - will have different experiences than of those who choose it as a career. There are plenty of men and women out there who DO choose sex work and who DO take care of their health, and the health of their clients.
> 
> Brothels are legal in most states here, if not all. There are strict guidelines as to where they can operate, they are taxed, and the health of the workers is important. It is legal to work as a solo operator from your home (more than one person in a residence doing it falls under the brothel rules), but not streetwalking, though that does happen if you know where to look.
> 
> ...



The attitude of male entitlement is amazing.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 12, 2014)

penguin said:


> ...
> 
> Your little pocket of the world is not the whole world. ...
> 
> .



Again you've got things reversed. Australia's system is the tiny little pocket. A good pocket -- but a very small one. As I've said over and over I'm all for legalization. Sounds like Australia has done a great job. However, the reality of Australian sex workers is not the reality of the vast majority of the world's sex workers.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 12, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Here in the good old USA with our pathetic healthcare system and third world poverty the STD rate for sex workers is far higher than general population rates.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/risk/other/sexworkers.html


Informative info for all.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 12, 2014)

bigmac said:


> "_Again you've got things reversed. Australia's system is the tiny little pocket. A good pocket -- but a very small one. As I've said over and over I'm all for legalization. Sounds like Australia has done a great job. However, the reality of Australian sex workers is not the reality of the vast majority of the world's sex workers._"


I would say that both the US & Australia are somewhat unique. Both different from each other and from a lot of the rest of the world.

How many countries have labor protections like Australia's? Added to its geographic remoteness from the source of much of the world's undocumented labor. 

The US has a good deal of wealth and a very large economy. But, compared to much of the similarly developed world, a disproportionately weak social safety net. And is lagging in areas of early & secondary education, vocational development, etc... It's newly begun a process to revamp its healthcare system. But, also, will probably take a while (maybe decades-even) to catch up with some of its European or Asian counterparts...

Neither country, however, is truly either tiny or a pocket. From the point of view of it being where you live and will spend most of your life. If it's the broader environment in which you will raise your kid(s). Or acquire a blood transfusion, should that become necessary.

And so, different laws and different morality is just a reflection of different people facing different material factors. The later of which will not change so quickly....


----------



## s13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Australian here, we have a fair few bbw escorts in our city. A couple of ssbbw ones sometimes pop up online. One ssbbw escort in particular is huge and is in her 50s. She's too big and old to be hired for a 'real job', has diabetes, and cannot stand or sit for too long. She is the cheapest escort around by far, and is amazing for those who cannot easily find a ssbbw or are into mature ssbbw. She doesn't particularly like the label whore or prostitute or escort but its a way of making money, she gets regular sex and it makes people happy.

I am in my early 30s but she said more and more young people in their teens and twenties are interested in ssbbw. A couple of them even asked her to be their girlfriend. She said no I am not dating someone younger than my daughter! Must be the internet and the ssbbw stuff out there. I told her for me the heavier the better, and savoured her huge hanging gut and a wide ass. She said most clients come for a fully clothed blow and go. I seem to get extras for free which is a bonus. Barebacking is risky but I usually cant resist when there's a 200kg grandmother ready and waiting

She has brought up something about a bbw swingers club, I dont know much about it, but I told her it would be cool to meet other FAs and bbws


----------



## lille (Apr 4, 2015)

s13 said:


> She doesn't particularly like the label whore or prostitute or escort but its a way of making money, she gets regular sex and it makes people happy.



Most sex workers don't like the label "whore".


----------



## AndSoItGoes (Apr 4, 2015)

s13 said:


> Australian here, we have a fair few bbw escorts in our city. A couple of ssbbw ones sometimes pop up online. One ssbbw escort in particular is huge and is in her 50s. She's too big and old to be hired for a 'real job', has diabetes, and cannot stand or sit for too long. She is the cheapest escort around by far, and is amazing for those who cannot easily find a ssbbw or are into mature ssbbw. She doesn't particularly like the label whore or prostitute or escort but its a way of making money, she gets regular sex and it makes people happy.
> 
> I am in my early 30s but she said more and more young people in their teens and twenties are interested in ssbbw. A couple of them even asked her to be their girlfriend. She said no I am not dating someone younger than my daughter! Must be the internet and the ssbbw stuff out there. I told her for me the heavier the better, and savoured her huge hanging gut and a wide ass. She said most clients come for a fully clothed blow and go. I seem to get extras for free which is a bonus. Barebacking is risky but I usually cant resist when there's a 200kg grandmother ready and waiting
> 
> She has brought up something about a bbw swingers club, I dont know much about it, but I told her it would be cool to meet other FAs and bbws


 
Sounds like this poor lady has no other choice. Would be beyond my abilities to abuse someone who is trying to survive.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 4, 2015)

s13 said:


> "_...huge and is in her 50s. She's too big and old to be hired for a 'real job', has diabetes, and cannot stand or sit for too long._"


Doesn't Australia have a pretty good job-market? Just how old or huge does one have to be in order to be mostly unemployable?

In my state, in the US, we have something called VESID, that helps disabled people learn about & access all kinds of vocational & educational opportunities. Best part, going back to work even full-time doesn't necessarily affect your benefits. So, it's sort of like an incentive to get otherwise motivated people to just give it a shot. 

Then again, it's also important to keep in mind that when some people act as if they don't even want to work, there can often be other, less tangible issues in play (e.g. Don't know what it is they really want to do, no road-map for how to go about it or even market themselves. Self-confidence.)

But, aside from any of that, when you say "_amazing_, " is it that people, in general, are amazed by her-personally? Or is it just more like they're _amazed_ at the whole situation? That they're (again?) resorting to essentially paying for human-contact. I'm also hoping, you don't mean either Sydney or Melbourne as _our city_ as an Ausralian; just because I think it would be unfair to characterize anything other than Canberra as _Australia's city_, per se...

View attachment The More You Know.gif​


----------

